# PIH - Prime Infrastructure Group



## eljay (19 October 2004)

Hi Guys,

Prime Infrastructure Group (PIF) went from 1.32 to 1.15 yesterday.

Anybody know why?

Joe,  thanks for a great site.

Eljay


----------



## stefan (20 October 2004)

*Re: What's happened to PIF?*

You probably figured it out by now, but anyway:



> Prime Infrastructure Group (PIF AU), operator of Australia's second-biggest coal-export terminal, sank 17 cents, or 13 percent, to A$1.15. The Queensland Competition Authority proposed a reduction in the price Prime can charge for handling coal at the Dalrymple Bay terminal in Queensland to A$1.53 per metric ton from A$2.08 a ton, the Brisbane-based company said in a statement to the Australian Stock Exchange. Prime initially sought a 33 percent increase in the charge to A$2.77 a ton.




Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Joe Blow (20 October 2004)

*Re: What's happened to PIF?*



			
				eljay said:
			
		

> Joe, thanks for a great site.



Thank you for your kind words Eljay!

It pleases me no end to know that people are finding Aussie Stock Forums useful and are enjoying their time here.


----------



## eljay (20 October 2004)

*Re: What's happened to PIF?*

Stefan,

Thanks for reply.  You're right, I did figure it out (with a little help from google).  I hold 33,000 shares and went from profit to loss in one day.  
A bit of a shock, but I'll hang in there.

Eljay


----------



## Julia (30 May 2005)

*PIF*

Does anyone have any comments, no, not advice, regarding the currently available non-renounceable  issue of 5.5 for 1 at $1.35 per share?

Julia


----------



## Julia (31 May 2005)

*Re: PIF*

What is PIF all about?  What is Julia asking about?

Newcomer


----------



## Fleeta (1 June 2005)

*Re: PIF*

Hmmm, I really don't understand women...


----------



## RodC (2 June 2005)

*Re: PIF*

Looks like a good opportunity to pick up a few more shares.

PIF is currently trading at around $1.65.

Rod


----------

